

Amazon seeks to automate access control - siliconprarie
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/amazon-seeks-to-automate-access-control

======
paulhauggis
yes. What Amazon needs is more automation....

Kind of like how they automate the policing of their seller marketplace. As a
someone selling legitimate products, I got flagged, banned, and my money
locked for 90 days.

When I asked them to tell me why they banned me, I got an automated response.

I feel sorry for the employees of Amazon.

